# 1961 Schwinn Coed



## customtronic (Aug 13, 2011)

I thought that I'd share some pics of the 1961 Schwinn Coed that I bought this morning for my daughter.  At first I was thinking I'd restore it but suprisingly she wants to keep it just like it is.  One good plus is that the 2-speed hub works perfectly.  All I plan on doing to it is repack all of the bearings, new spokes, and new tires.  Also, it has a front brake installed that has "Schwinn" on the lever.  Was this an option purchased at the dealer?  It looks like it's model specific or at least made for that style fork.  The brake is missing some parts but hopefully I can fix that.  Any comments or suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## customtronic (Aug 13, 2011)

Also, any advice or suggestions on where to buy new spokes?  The spokes are trashed so I'd like to re-lace both wheels.  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 13, 2011)

*Front Caliper Brake $3.25*

The Front caliper brake was a $3.25 option in '61 (link to the price list below).  Nice find.  I just picked up a '63 American for my DD13 and she loves to ride it (her first vintage bike). Although I've never ordered from them, it appears that Memory Lane Classics has the spokes you need (the 2 speed hub uses a slightly shorter spoke than the front or standard 1 speed rear). Enjoy!
http://db.tt/TWxxBvw


----------



## customtronic (Aug 14, 2011)

Great info.  Thanks!


----------



## customtronic (Aug 14, 2011)

Repost.  Sorry


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Nice find*

I would clean and polish it, maybe look for the right rear rack, get some whitewalls, (these really spiff up a tired looking bike,) and enjoy it. Even those grips will clean up with some careful toothbrush and soap work.


----------



## customtronic (Aug 15, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> I would clean and polish it, maybe look for the right rear rack, get some whitewalls, (these really spiff up a tired looking bike,) and enjoy it. Even those grips will clean up with some careful toothbrush and soap work.




Sounds like the way to go to me.  Any one out there have a pic of the original rear rack?  I wanted to get white walls as well but my daughter wanted regular black tires.  I'm sure she's change her mind at some point.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 15, 2011)

*Rear Rack*

Looks like the Co-Ed didn't have one. Here's a pic. of it and the other '61 models that have a rear rack...You can use the arrows @ the top of the page to see all of the '61 models and more.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1961_03.html

Pat


----------



## customtronic (Aug 15, 2011)

PCHiggin said:


> Looks like the Co-Ed didn't have one. Here's a pic. of it and the other '61 models that have a rear rack...You can use the arrows @ the top of the page to see all of the '61 models and more.
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1961_03.html
> 
> Pat




Awesome link!!!  Thanks.


----------

